# Cambiare tab tramite scroll

## pingoo

Forse sono malato io, per certificarlo rispolvero il buon vecchio sondaggio semi serio con opzioni farlocche, chissà se funziona ancora...

Ma voi, che ne pensate delle tab in generale, che uso ne fate ed in particolare come le cambiate nelle varie applicazioni?

Tutto nasce da questa (secondo me assurda) decisione dell'n-esimo sviluppatore gnome, indicatami dopo aver aperto questo bug su gentoo. In realtà in gnome sono stati aperti svariati bug e così ho visto che la stessa cosa vale in ubuntu.

Ci sarà un modo per far tornare indietro quel comportamento? Renderlo opzionale sarà così complicato? E poi, in gtk2 funzionava, in qt funziona (opzionale)...

Nel caso, che si può fare? Diamo il via ad una campagna?  :Very Happy: 

PS: ovviamente possiamo modificare il sondaggio se avete suggerimenti

----------

## Onip

sinceramente mi ha sempre dato molto fastidio quando mi è capitato di scrollare sui tab e non sul contenuto.

----------

## pingoo

Beh, vabbè in realtà è capitato anche a me, non lo nego  :Smile: 

Quello che ho trovato assurdo è che nonostante sia un comportamento ormai consolidato e diffuso, uno sviluppatore s'è più o meno svegliato una mattina e ha semplicemente rimosso il pezzo di codice che l'implementava; ora non si trova il modo di farlo rientrare... Dico, ma almeno create un'opzione col comportamento che volete di default! Che poi, qua applicare una patch viene bene, su altri sistemi mi sembra (molto) più scomodo...

----------

## djinnZ

Quando tal Torvalds parlava di piccoli nazisti non lo faceva tanto alla leggera.

Anche se (come si può vedere da quella faccia dimm[censura] che rispose "ufficialmente" sul perché unionfs/aufs non doveva essere incluso nel kernel ufficiale) le serpi le coltiva in seno anche lui (e continuo a pensare che sia stata una scelta più motivata da non voler dar troppo vantaggio ai sistemi liberi rispetto ai proprietari, visto che nelle promesse sul favoloso ed ultrauranico filesystem a venire chissà quando di M$ si parlava anche di cose del genere).

Il problema fondamentale è che alcune moleste tipologie subumane acquisiscono rilievo attraverso l'imposizione di divieti ed imbecillagini assortite.

Nel mondo della politica si connotano come bigotti od autoproclamati¹ innovatori (fautori in genere delle cosiddette "avanguardie illuminate" e/o di atteggiamenti massonici/settari), nel mondo del sapere li si chiama accademici, nella vita di tutti i giorni li si appella sacerdoti o più semplicemente stronzoni.

Nel mondo dell'open source sono i tizi che, pur non apportando contributi di rilievo, impongono scelte autocratiche.

La seconda riga della mia signature dice tutto a tal proposito in realtà.

Storicamente alcuni gruppi, poco importa che siano distribuzioni (ad esempio debian) o singoli pacchetti (come gtk o gnome) sono permeate più delle altre da simili moleste presenze e queste sono le ripercussioni.

Per esempio (uso kde) su mozilla non saprei come fare a meno dello scroll sui tab ma è meglio che non provo a contare le bestemmie che tiro ogni volta che cambio tab invece di scorrere il testo su konsole.

Sarebbe seriamente una cosa da rivedere ma gli imbecilli non sanno fare altro che dire "vade retro".

Come i coprofiti che parlano di abolire lo stato solo perché talune amministrazioni non funzionano (invece di dire "l'INPS fa schifo, licenziamoli tutti" e quindi creiamo ex novo un ente funzionate, dicono "togliamo di mezzo le pensioni"; per capirci), i coprozoi che impongono regolette assurde (come quella che impone l'aggiornamento e l'antivirus a tutto vantaggio di M$, apple & C) o parlano di leggi ad hoc per fesserie (tipo il "femminicidio", le "quote rosa" etc.) per favorire alla fine chissà cosa e/o chissà chi, i coproliti che agevolano l'immobilismo con polemiche assurde e/o distrazioni. Il sistema è sempre lo stesso.

Inizio a pensare che ci sia qualcosa anche nell'idioma e nella cultura d'albione sempre più diffusi che agevolano certe perversioni mentali ma tant'è.

¹ ogni riferimento ad un certo "sindaco" è puramente ... intenzionale.

----------

## pingoo

Piccolo OT: però pure kde con quel cavolo di plasmoide inutile che non si può togliere solo perché quel tizio ha detto che è figo... Che ci farà poi, passerà il tempo a spostarlo da una parte all'altra  :Very Happy:  Pure io usavo kde ma col 4 e in particolare con plasma non mi ci trovo proprio, già solo l'orologio mi fa ribollire il sangue  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## djinnZ

Quale plasmoide e quale orologio?

http://imageshack.com/a/img30/3720/ghtq.png

tanto per curiosità...

L'origine del problema la possiamo stabilire nelle risposte del genere "non ne ho voglia ma visto che puoi intervenire sui sorgenti fatti da solo la patch" (atteggiamento forse un tantino scortese ma tutto sommato legittimo). In questa debolezza i "sacerdoti" si insinuano e affermano se stessi mettendo divieti e paletti.

L'unica cosa, secondo me, che ha salvato distribuzioni e progetti infestati da simile gentaglia è la diffusione dei sistemi di Condorcet che tende a contenere gli estremismi (e l'affermazione attraverso divieti si porta sempre verso le contrapposizioni dirette).

ma dove possono cercano sempre di imporsi altrimenti. Ed il risultato sono storture come quella che lamenti.

Finché la madre degli imbecilli è incinta ci tocca patire...

----------

## pingoo

[OT]

Il plasmoide credo fosse chiamato cashew e con l'orologio vado a memoria ma avevo avuto problemi con portarlo su una riga, mi tagliava un pezzo della data se non erro e la data non seguiva il colore dell'ora. Questa cosa si notava solo in determinate configurazioni. Poi plasma sarà pure dinamico (almeno nelle configurazioni previste  :Smile:  ), ma il risultato finale non è sempre quello che si desidera. Tornando all'orologio ad esempio (immagine) non mi piacciono le impostazioni del font e l'allinemento della data. Per carità, saranno piccolezze però danno fastidio.

[/OT]

----------

## djinnZ

Guarda che non è OT nel discorso. Su kde, in linea di massima, gli imbecilli si mettono in marcia aggiungendo cose irritanti e negando la possibilità di togliersele dai piedi (poter bloccare gli oggetti è una santa cosa, quanto mi rompe su certe caricature come windozz trovarmi le icone scombinate solo perché mi sfugge il trascinamento sul touchpad... ma non si capisce perché una persona sana di mente abbia necessità di cambiare in continuazione) mentre su gnome tendono a vietare invece.

Il problema dello scroll sui tab è che sarebbe necessario gestirlo per applicazione e non in generale perchè ci sono ambiti dove è comodo altri dove rompe solo le scatole.

Sia kde che gnome anno abbandonato il supporto alle resource (che avrebbero reso semplice gestire la cosa) e vanno0 sempre più verso i widget del piffero che non consentono di mai di personalizzare ma solo di muoversi attraverso un range relativamente limitato di opzioni.

Quando usavo fwvm o afterstep avevo anche la dimensione delle finestre preimpostata (tanto in realtà uso sempre gli stessi programmi e faccio sempre le stesse cose) a suon di misure con kde e gnome all'epoca mi sono trovato a discutere con diversi imbecilli che se ne uscivano con un "ma lo puoi fare lo stesso, ridimensioni e riavvii in modo che se lo ricorda, è più flessibile" senza contare che alla fine per un niente ti ritrovavi tutto scombinato e che la gente non sempre ha la voglia ed il tempo di mettersi a giocare con mouse, se deve lavorare, può investire tempo per semplificarsi la vita al massimo.

Puoi pensare al caso della gestione energetica alla maniera windozz. Più che impostare il tempo di pausa non potrai o dovrai realmente spendere enormi risorse per andare a creare un componenete ad hoc.

Con lo script puoi inventarti qualsiasi condizione con minimo sforzo. Ma agli imbecilli non piace, è più bello andare a ravanare per mezz'ora tra menu ed opzioni e limitarsi a scegliere di volta in volta 

Il risultato alla fine è che l'utenza ne paga le conseguenze. Il problema di fondo è che, per non mettere in difficoltà qualcuno "ai piani alti", non ci si è mai correttamente applicati (quantitativamente, non con statistiche a campione del piffero e slogan entusiasti di autocompiacimento) a valutare l'impatto in termini di overtiming (e conseguente costo) di tutte queste sciocchezze.

Fondamentalmente, grazie ai meccanismi balordi dell'interfaccia di windozz (che devo usare per forza) e di android, ho misurato un'ora e mezzo al giorno persa a rimettere a posto le finestre per poter consultare e scrivere, per cliccare come un idiota invece di avere un autofocus funzionanate, inserire un numero in rubrica od un appuntamento in agenda etc.

Per non parlare delle mezz'ore perse dietro alle lentissime e farraginose applicazioni web per banche, istituzioni e quant'altro, solo per inserire un dato ovvio.

Se tutti i lavoratori perdono un'ora e mezza come me, ad un costo minimo di quindici euro all'ora per dieci milioni di utenti, fanno quindici milioni di euro al giorno bruciati.

Non troppo diverso dall'ottusa insistenza con cui M$ impone una nuova interfaccia farraginosa ed irritante e non vuol cambiarla solo perché "il futuro è cloud"/il futuro è touch"/"il futuro è tablet"/... slogan del piffero.

In ambito proprietario è il frutto della psicopatia implicita dei meccanismi aziendali, in ambito open-source è il frutto della volontà di potenza di un mentecatto.

Ma il risultato non cambia.

L'unica arma sarebbe fare ogni volta un sondaggio e piantar grane, senza scoraggiarsi quando alla prima occasione ci sono tentativi di restaurazione.

Più o meno come con la politica.

----------

## pingoo

Mi permetto qualche licenza che siamo in discussione, nel caso ovviamente tagliate/cancellate.

In effetti con kde e gnome il mio rapporto si sta guastando. Prima del 4 e 3 avevo utilizzato entrambi con soddisfazione, ora non so quale non usare... E cresce l'apprensione che non vedo alternative con cui mi trovo bene in giro. Comunque kde mi sembra (4 vs 3) un po' peggiorato anche a livello di applicativo, la prima che mi viene in mente come es. è amarok, forse perché non ho mai digerito la storia del db  :Smile:  Per non parlare poi che ogni volta che cambia una "ca***" ("versione tipo r1") bisogna ricompilare tutte le qt e tutto kde; ma ricordo male o una volta non era così frequente/necessario? E qt3support e accessibility, ancora? Per non parlare di oxygen...

Quelli di gnome mi stanno stupendo sempre di più, sembrano voler scimmiottare un sistema chiuso... Mi sta anche bene che abbiano una visione e la propongano anche quando vanno palesemente contro il sentire comune, ma l'impressione è che stiano appunto blindando tutto. E gli screenshot recenti mi fanno preoccupare, vedremo...

Sulle scroll sono pienamente d'accordo con te, o meglio di default io lo attiverei ovunque però lascerei all'utente la possibilità di disabilitare il comportamento per ogni applicazione. Alla fine si tratta di una semplice proprietà/evento ma forse non è un tema sufficientemente importante/sentito o forse non è stato ben impostato (fermo restando che non si cambiano le regole da un giorno all'altro senza una disussione democratica (?)  :Smile:  )

'sta moda della widget non l'ho capita e non mi pare abbia aggiunto una beneamata, anzi...

Di Windows non parlo mai ma mi tocca usarlo per lavoro. Si parla spesso delle difficoltà di passare a linux, ok, giusto, ma vorrei vedere voi a fare il contrario! A parer mio è decisamente più traumatico (o drammatico). Che poi secondo me, ma credo sia un giudizio obiettivo, non è neanche propriamente un SO almeno fino al 7. (dell'8 ho sentito solo che ora son passati alle mattonelle  :Wink:  )

PS: a questo punto esagero, ma è il vulcano è il Vesuvio, vero?

----------

## djinnZ

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> ricompilare tutte le qt

 temo che sia l'influenza di nokia e di quell'essere (da notare la facciadimm...) che la ha gestita a beneficio di M$, purtroppo. *pingoo wrote:*   

> lascerei all'utente la possibilità di disabilitare il comportamento

 con le vecchie librerie x sarebbe stato semplice associare una risorsa specifica alla funzione, con il metodo delle qt e del gtk è più complicato. A suo tempo era una delle note dei detrattori delle qt (ma anche di gtk).

Di contro gli imbecilli sbraitavano contro la necessità di assegnare nomi univoci alle risorse che a loro avviso rendeva meno libero lo sviluppo.

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> fermo restando che non si cambiano le regole da un giorno all'altro senza una disussione democratica (?)  

 Piccola nota culturale. Thorwalds è finlandese. Dati i trascorsi di collaborazionismo ed il negazionismo dopoguerra la definizione di nazista viene colta con una connotazione di offesa, non a livello della suscettibilità dei tedeschi (alcuni reagiscono molto vivacemente, quasi come dare del "negretto domestico", il vero significato di quel che si traduce con "negro", ad un afroamericano) ma abbastanza vicino sebbene con una sfumatura implicante viltà più che depravazione; senza dimenticare i loro problemi con gli schieramenti di estrema destra.

Di sicuro non è un'offesa che uno scandinavo lancia alla leggera in un contesto pubblico.

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 'sta moda della widget non l'ho capita e non mi pare abbia aggiunto una beneamata, anzi...

 Non è altro che la ripercussione dei metodi di analisi del mondo della finanza nella realtà. Valutare un'azienda (valutazione reale, non stima finanziaria) tenendo conto anche delle capacità e del know-how del personale è controverso (e cozza con i criteri vittoriani/marxisti al contrario delle società di rating) ma soprattutto perché investire nel personale formandolo od invitandolo ad autoformarsi? Meglio avere gente facilmente rimpiazzabile.

Anche in ambito più tecnico, per fare un esempio, è logico che per impostare correttamente una rete l'unico approccio è scrivere direttamente le regole di iptables ma una persona che lo sappia fare deve prepararsi e non la trovi per strada.

Un mentecatto che si applica su un widget in quelle tre o quattro opzioni banali lo formi in un attimo e prendi il primo fesso che ti capita a a tiro; se si licenzia o non sta alle tue condizioni ne trovi un altro nel giro di un paio di giorni.

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Di Windows non parlo mai ma mi tocca usarlo per lavoro. Si parla spesso delle difficoltà di passare a linux, ok, giusto, ma vorrei vedere voi a fare il contrario! A parer mio è decisamente più traumatico (o drammatico).

 Sono passati più di venti anni ed ancora devo riprendermi.  :Crying or Very sad:   *pingoo wrote:*   

> Che poi secondo me, ma credo sia un giudizio obiettivo, non è neanche propriamente un SO almeno fino al 7. (dell'8 ho sentito solo che ora son passati alle mattonelle  )

 Diciamo che se non ci fossero le preinstallazioni ora M$ sarebbe stata ritirata per eccesso di ribasso, in borsa.

La cosa più grave non è tanto il cambio dal menu tradizionale a quello specifico per il touch, è che per ogni operazione, che seppur banale non rientri nell'apri il browser/apri il word, il tempo perso è triplicato tra le incertezze legate alla manualità ed i percorsi obbligati. Ed il tempo è denaro.

Il problema è che quello che nella pratica è puro spreco in ambito contabile e finanziario diventa utile, quindi continua a piacere proprio perché è tanto rigido e balordo. L'importante è che consenta di usare gli imbecilli per lavorare. Questi meccanismi comunque si riflettono sullo sviluppo anche dell'open source e le distribuzioni ci si mettono anche loro. In particolare le cd "commerciali" come RH (che guarda caso sponsorizza ampiamente gnome).

Viene bene il confronto con kde dove in molti non si sono limitati a chiedere che l'icona fosse tolta ma che fosse rimossa la possibilità di blocco della modifica del desktop e della barra (qualcuno si è spinto al paragone con winzozz, persino).

Mentre in linea di massima nei vari progetti i devel si irrigidiscono nel non rimuovere solo perché gli utonti lo chiedono il problema di gnome è che le cose vanno al contrario, si rimuove autocraticamente.

Quanto alla chiusura dell'ambiente viene da se con simili logiche.

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> il vulcano è il Vesuvio, vero?

 Infatti, sperando/temendo che prima o poi si decida a risvegliarsi come i suoi fratelli Thera e Krakatoa e ripulisca le coste del mediterraneo occidentale...  :Twisted Evil:  ed il mio indulgere al sarcasmo macabro è difficile da tenere a freno...

----------

## pingoo

Beh, grazie djinnZ per gli spunti/note (sei un vulcano anche te  :Wink:  )

io ad oriente un vulcano non ce l'ho e confesso di confidare a volte nel mare, non senza risultati, suo malgrado... 

----------

